#  > Prikbord >  > Agenda >  Cursus Arabisch voor beginners te Hoofddorp.

## Al muminaat

*Cursus Arabisch voor Beginners*


*Bismillaahi Arrahmaani Arrahiem*

*In naam van Allah de Barmhartige de Genadevolle*
_Assalaamu Alaikoum Warahmatullahi wa Barakatoehoe!_
Beste zuster,
De cursus Arabisch voor beginners gaat in shaa Allah vrijdag 6 september 2013 van start! De cursus is bedoeld voor zusters die nog gen of heel weinig Arabisch kunnen lezen/schrijven. Met beginnersniveau wordt dus letterlijk niveau 0 bedoeld. Voor meer informatie, zie bijgevoegde flyer.


*Voorwaarden voor de cursus:*
- Oprechte interesse en inzet
- Aanmelding via al muminaat
- Aanwezigheid en op tijd tijdens de lesdagen
- Eenmalige betaling vooraf





Grijp deze mooi kans om Arabisch te leren en meld je vandaag nog aan! Mocht je nog vragen hebben met betrekking tot de cursus of een andere vraag dan kun je deze sturen naar: almuminaat @ hotmail . com ( maar dan zonder spatie)




Wij hopen je in shaa Allah te mogen verwelkomen op vrijdag 6 september!





Wassalaamu alaikoum wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakatu,







Zustergroep Al Mu'minaat

----------

